

When Excel Is Not Your Friend: Chart Axes - charlemagne
http://www.lucidpoint.net/2011/09/when-excel-is-not-your-friend-chart-axes/

======
rhm0
To the rescue, an add-in called XY Labeler, custom labels:

<http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/ChartLabeler.htm>

